# How much do you pay for a tonne of road plainings?



## Achinghips (30 January 2014)

I just got quoted 40 quid .... Is that extortionate? I was under the impression it would be about 15 quid .....


----------



## Wagtail (30 January 2014)

I paid £350 for a lorry load not so long ago. I don't know how many tons that was though.


----------



## samlf (30 January 2014)

£14 a tonne, not sure if that includes delivery though. £40 seems a lot.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 January 2014)

Does that include delivery and is it for a part or full load ?
I dont buy ours but I know we always take a full load and wait till its being stripped off a road near us as it makes a huge difference to the cost if you get it straight off the road ( no tipping and reloading costs  ) and they don't bring it far .


----------



## Dry Rot (30 January 2014)

About £14 tonne loaded onto your own transport.

I was paying about £300 for a 20 tonne load of scalpings (same price) delivered from the quarry about 10 miles away. I expect you know that scalpings is basically gravel.

Did you mention the magic word "horses"? If so, that is guaranteed to increase the price!


----------



## MissMoo (30 January 2014)

sorry to hi-jack OP - where would be the best place to go to order road planings?


----------



## Abby-Lou (30 January 2014)

Hi  I believe the going rate is £15 per tonne and is cheaper in spring/summer when most of the road work is completed.  I have heard of people approaching men working on the road and agreeing tip at own yard.  Sometimes road plainings appear on ebay or I would try aggregate companies but they could be more expensive.


----------



## little_critter (30 January 2014)

MissMoo said:



			sorry to hi-jack OP - where would be the best place to go to order road planings?
		
Click to expand...

Try the asphalt producers - they often have piles of the stuff taking up space. So try Hanson, Aggregate Industries / Bardon Asphalt / Yeoman Asphalt, Cemex (think they do asphalt), Tarmac / Lafarge.


----------



## lavery834 (30 January 2014)

we paid 100 pounds for full load 16 ton lorry....we have bought around 12 loads at different times,but that price is by asking to buy the road planings off contractors when doing work nearby...saves them taking them to a yard,where they would cost a lot more to buy...and if doing hard standing the brushings are great for the top and they didnt even charge for them


----------



## Flicker51 (30 January 2014)

hijacking thread here - sorry op - but do you think it would be harmful to place a large hay feeder on gravel or planings - idea being to keep horses legs out of the wet - just wondering if you think they may ingest gravel if the pick hay that has dropped on the floor......


----------



## alsxx (30 January 2014)

South east, £200 for 20 tonnes delivered.

I paid £140 for a 20 tonne load straight from the road they were resurfacing, just popped along and asked the guys nicely


----------



## Dry Rot (31 January 2014)

Flicker51 said:



			hijacking thread here - sorry op - but do you think it would be harmful to place a large hay feeder on gravel or planings - idea being to keep horses legs out of the wet - just wondering if you think they may ingest gravel if the pick hay that has dropped on the floor......
		
Click to expand...

No problem. I have pea gravel floors n my stables and field shelter. Also, my soil is sandy.


----------



## MissMoo (31 January 2014)

little_critter said:



			Try the asphalt producers - they often have piles of the stuff taking up space. So try Hanson, Aggregate Industries / Bardon Asphalt / Yeoman Asphalt, Cemex (think they do asphalt), Tarmac / Lafarge.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Will give them a try.


----------



## applecart14 (31 January 2014)

Achinghips said:



			I just got quoted 40 quid .... Is that extortionate? I was under the impression it would be about 15 quid .....
		
Click to expand...

What you need is MOT sub base 1.  Its the stuff that goes down first before the tarmac when the council recover the roads.  Wickes do it, think it cost £88 for two tonne and that included delivery.  Use the stuff with granite in it, MOT sub base with limestone is a big NO NO as limestone goes all soft and gooey or so I was told by some helpful people on the phone when I admitted I didn't know what I wanted when I rung up for quotes.

You need an awful lot to cover a decent area.  You MUST prepare the surface by taking off any loose mud and water which is back breaking and then you need to arrange some kind of drainage so water won't float on top.  Drainage only needs to be a shovel digging a little tiny trench a couple of inches wide to get the runway water out of the way so it bypasses your material.

My friend and I did our gateway with 2 tonne of the stuff and it was very hard work - fortunately my lovely OH helped and got a tonne and a quarter down in about an hour!!  AMazing.

We learned some lessons from doing it, and although its held up for the most part there is a lot of surface water on top at the moment and some of it has sunk into the mud so we obviously didn't prepare it well enough or do our drainage properly!!


----------



## pony5 (31 January 2014)

Interesting thread, had been wondering about how to do this / where to buy from! Does anyone know roughly how much would be needed for each gateway?


----------



## Honey08 (31 January 2014)

Applecart the MOT stuff does get puddles on it whereas the road planings drain, I have found (I have both and would always choose planings in future!).

We paid £100 for a 20ton lorry load.  That was when they were doing a nearby road, so they were cheaper.  If you buy them from a depo they will be more expensive, I'm told.

We got some rough hardcore for free, a local farmer spread it with his tractor and bucket to a depth of about 1-2' , then a few loads of road planings on top.   Our horses are out on it 24/7 and its fantastic.  Sometimes I dump piles of hay on it and the horses eat off the floor no probs.  

A 20 ton lorry load would do several gateways.  We probably covered a 10mx30m area with three lorry loads.


----------



## chocolategirl (31 January 2014)

Achinghips said:



			I just got quoted 40 quid .... Is that extortionate? I was under the impression it would be about 15 quid .....
		
Click to expand...

OH has had lots in the past and he has them delivered in 20 ton loads always and the price delivered is between £4 and £8 per ton. He said you will pay a lot more for just a ton load but £40 is a lot and you may as well get limestone/crush and run instead! If the men are working locally, he has had a 20 ton load dropped off for £90. Big diff!&#128535;


----------



## irishdraft (31 January 2014)

Our lane was being resurfaced so we got in quick and asked them if we could have all the road planings that were skimmed off, so in return for allowing them to park their lorries in our yard car park we got about 30 tonnes free. Over the summer we got them put in the gateways  with a digger and tamped down really hard & they have worked brilliantly especially in this horrendous weather.


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 January 2014)

My YO's OH sweet talked a lorry driver up the road where they are doing major work enlarging a roundabout. They dropped a couple of lorry loads off for the price of a few beers.


----------



## wench (31 January 2014)

I'd check out that you don't need a tipping lisence first... I suspect you probably do... And by "nipping along and asking the workmen" unless its a local company, or they have express permission from their company to give it away, it is in effect stealing


----------



## xTrooperx (31 January 2014)

Free, it's not what you know it who ;0)


----------



## Goldenstar (2 February 2014)

Just asked he who orders such things ,last lot was £6 per ton delivered .


----------

